# prewar Schwinn bicycle parts and accessories dealer catalog



## Mike Hughes (Jan 23, 2018)

Just found my old original dealer prewar Schwinn Built bicycle parts and accessories catalog. Look at the pictures and cross reference the numbers for the price, Autocycle tank complete with lantern battery tray, horn & switch $2.60 and the list go's on, makes you want to cry. If we could only go back and get a load of stuff !!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 23, 2018)

BEAUTIFUL ARTWORK!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Let me know if you decide to sell a copy of this. V/r Shawn


----------



## ballooney (Jan 23, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Let me know if you decide to sell a copy of this. V/r Shawn




Ditto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 23, 2018)

GOTTA remember when people cry about how cheap stuff was back in 'the day'...
it's all relative ...a used car was 50 bux back then....
but then your rent was less than that


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 24, 2018)

Put me down with a copy too.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 25, 2018)

Mike Hughes said:


> Just found my old original dealer prewar Schwinn Built bicycle parts and accessories catalog. Look at the pictures and cross reference the numbers for the price, Autocycle tank complete with lantern battery tray, horn & switch $2.60 and the list go's on, makes you want to cry. If we could only go back and get a load of stuff !!!
> 
> View attachment 742584
> 
> ...




I have the postwar Schwinn dealer's book.
And the listing of price per item was still very low.
Keep in mind that these are dealer's costs.
The customer retail price was different.
And from today's observation it appears that
the customer's retail prices back then are great.
But keep in mind that one dollar bought more items back then.

My first job in the '60s at the local grocery
store when I was in high school paid $2 per
hour.
Malts were 50¢, haircuts and movies 75¢.
Yes... it looks great from todays point of view,
But it's all relevant in a way.

The 1934 Schwinn AeroCycle new retail price
was under $100.
But not many were sold because it was too expensive at the time for most folks.
Since not many were sold, what is available today
is rare and very expensive.


----------



## Mike Hughes (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi, thanks for the post. Actually these are suggested prices from Arnold Schwinn. The note on the inside of the front cover states that. Indicating to me the dealer paid less. You must be younger than me, my first job at a store paid only .75 cents an hour. 1958 I w

 

 

 as 14 and yes everything is relative.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 25, 2018)

Mike Hughes said:


> Hi, thanks for the post. Actually these are suggested prices from Arnold Schwinn. The note on the inside of the front cover states that. Indicating to me the dealer paid less. You must be younger than me, my first job at a store paid only .75 cents an hour. 1958 I wView attachment 743451 View attachment 743452 View attachment 743453 as 14 and yes everything is relative.




You are right... my dad when he was a kid got paid even less than .75¢


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 25, 2018)

Free adulterated version here - not mine


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 25, 2018)

MY FIRST BIKE SHOP JOB WAS 35 CENTS AN HOUR IN 1950.
I WORKED MY FANNY OFF THERE TO PAY FOR MY RED PHANTOM.
I THINK IT WAS $70+.  I HAD OTHER JOBS IN THOSE YEARS THAT
ALSO PAID THE SAME AMOUNT.


----------



## Steve Schubert (Mar 31, 2019)

Mike Hughes said:


> Just found my old original dealer prewar Schwinn Built bicycle parts and accessories catalog. Look at the pictures and cross reference the numbers for the price, Autocycle tank complete with lantern battery tray, horn & switch $2.60 and the list go's on, makes you want to cry. If we could only go back and get a load of stuff !!!
> 
> View attachment 742584
> 
> ...



That is very cool. If you do make copies. I would love to purchase one from you. I have 2 1940 Schwinn D97xE-05 bikes. Thank you, Steve Schubert


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 31, 2019)

Mike, I would like to be included as well if you decide to make copies. 
Thanks, Roger


----------

